# Royal Canine Mini



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

My breeder uses this brand for her pups. I want to continue at least through his first year. 
Has anyone had any problems with this brand?

tx


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Royal Canine is an ok food, but there are other quality foods available. If I am not mistaken the mini is the one that is supposed to be formulated for Yorkies (or single coated breeds.) Because it is a small kibble is probably why the breeder has chosen it. It is not a bad food if your baby will eat it, if not there are other quality foods available.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We are using it fine.
It is one of the foods I mix together in our kibble mix...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We feed Royal Canin for small breeds and fussy eaters and I have to say it is the first one that Scooby has been willing to eat consistantly.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I might be mistaken but I thought I read somewhere that Royal Canine did animal testing.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> I might be mistaken but I thought I read somewhere that Royal Canine did animal testing.[/B]










<span style="font-family:Georgia">Geez, I hope not.
Do you mind trying to locate the article or maybe direct me to the link you saw this information on? Tx</span>


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141383
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i read about it last year, I don't remember where I read it. Here are just a few websites i found when I did a search just now:
Uncaged Campaigns
BUAV
PetFood


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you for the articles L&NM

This is no good. I just ordered a 15lb bag of this stuff.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Its ok you can use it. You can always change it later on. Lexi used to eat it when she was a puppy. At the time it was the only food that I could find with really small pieces. 

Oh, just to let you know. If you are not going to use all the food in 6 weeks you should place some in freezer bags and freeze it. That will keep it fresh. I used to put a weeks worth of food per bag. When I needed more food I would take it out the night before and let if defrost on the counter.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Its ok you can use it. You can always change it later on. Lexi used to eat it when she was a puppy. At the time it was the only food that I could find with really small pieces.
> 
> Oh, just to let you know. If you are not going to use all the food in 6 weeks you should place some in freezer bags and freeze it. That will keep it fresh. I used to put a weeks worth of food per bag. When I needed more food I would take it out the night before and let if defrost on the counter.[/B]


<span style="color:#3366FF">15 lbs in 6 weeks? Is that even possible








Typically, how long does dog food stay fresh (in it's own bag)? What about in one of those plastic storage containers? My freezer is usually full, I don't think I'd be able to put more than 2 lbs of dog food in it...

What about Nutro Natural? *crosses fingers* I really would prefer something that is easily accessible by car as opposed to online.</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kristi, you are absolutely right, Royal Canin (Waltham) does test on animals. I had no idea.

They claim their tests are minimally invasive and this describes what type of testing they do.

http://www.buav.org/campaigns/petfood/companies.html

I fed Royal Canin for years and loved it, but then it became hard to get. It is now being manufactured right here in the US, but they changed the ingredients to cheaper ones, like corn. The pet boutique I used to get it from won't sell it any more because of that.

My Siamese Sarah is a hold out and won't switch to another food, but I am going to have to insist she does. I won't but products that aren't cruelty-free.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141403
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With 2 dogs an 5lb bag of Nature's Variety last me about a month. So my guess would be a 15lb bag will last you about 6 months. 

Food stays for about 6weeks or so. If you can fit it in your freezer you can put it in a bunch of smaller plastic containers. What I mean by small is something that holds like a months worth of food.

In the future if you can I would recommend only getting the smaller size if possible. That way you don't have to worry as much about it getting stale.

I don't know anything about Nutro but I think some people on here feed it to their furbabies.



> Kristi, you are absolutely right, Royal Canin (Waltham) does test on animals. I had no idea.
> 
> They claim their tests are minimally invasive and this describes what type of testing they do.
> 
> ...


I think last year (summer 2005) the local pet food store told me that Royal Canin had changed some stuff and that the pet food store didn't like it as much anymore. I think at the time we had a thread going about animal testing and someone mentioned Royal Canine


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> With 2 dogs an 5lb bag of Nature's Variety last me about a month. So my guess would be a 15lb bag will last you about 6 months.
> 
> Food stays for about 6weeks or so. If you can fit it in your freezer you can put it in a bunch of smaller plastic containers. What I mean by small is something that holds like a months worth of food.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will do.
I'll probably return it, and purchase a smaller bag of non animal tested food.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I had switched Puddles from Innova to Royal Canin because it was easy to get and (thought) it would be good for him. Puddles loved it and would clean his bowl out, wanting more like he was not satisfied. Would walk around looking at his empty bowl and bark at the cubbard door. After talking to several here, I switch back to Innova and will drive the distance to purchase it. He's back to his normal, eating a bit here and there, not acting hungry and not eating a cup per day.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> I had switched Puddles from Innova to Royal Canin because it was easy to get and (thought) it would be good for him. Puddles loved it and would clean his bowl out, wanting more like he was not satisfied. *Would walk around looking at his empty bowl and bark at the cubbard door. *After talking to several here, I switch back to Innova and will drive the distance to purchase it. He's back to his normal, eating a bit here and there, not acting hungry and not eating a cup per day.[/B]



That is too funny.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141417
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi and Nikki dig at their bowls when they are out of food or water. They do it long enough for me to hear and then they come looking for me. They will look at me like "Hey, didn't you hear me?"


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought a bigger ceramic bowl since I am going to have two drinking from it, but before I had a little stainless steel bowl for water and when Kylee was out of water she would carry the bowl over to me and put it on my hands or lap. These little ones are such characters, arent they!!!???.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi and Nikki dig at their bowls when they are out of food or water. They do it long enough for me to hear and then they come looking for me. They will look at me like "Hey, didn't you hear me?"
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just bought a bigger ceramic bowl since I am going to have two drinking from it, but before I had a little stainless steel bowl for water and when Kylee was out of water she would carry the bowl over to me and put it on my hands or lap. These little ones are such characters, arent they!!!???.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

> They claim their tests are minimally invasive and this describes what type of testing they do.
> 
> http://www.buav.org/campaigns/petfood/companies.html[/B]


Wow, thanks for that link, I had no idea they did animal testing! 

I agree with what everyone else said about Royal Canin - it's not low quality, but not high quality either. Although I wouldn't feed it especially now because of the animal testing.



> 15 lbs in 6 weeks? Is that even possible
> Typically, how long does dog food stay fresh (in it's own bag)? What about in one of those plastic storage containers? My freezer is usually full, I don't think I'd be able to put more than 2 lbs of dog food in it...
> 
> What about Nutro Natural? *crosses fingers* I really would prefer something that is easily accessible by car as opposed to online.[/B]


I'm not sure if it's true, but I've heard that the high quality foods design their bags so their food keeps fresher longer, although I'm sure air tight containers would work just as well (if not better). The food I feed, Merrick, has resealable bags, and comes in 5 lbs. - 30 lbs.

As for Nutro Natural, it's not low quality, but not high quality either (in my opinion). If you're going to go the Nutro route, I'd probably go with ULTRA, it's the highest quality food they make. 

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Thanks everyone for the information. I have a little more research to tackle.</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This site has a great tool to compare different products to assist you in your research!

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=comp-wiz


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> This site has a great tool to compare different products to assist you in your research!
> 
> http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=comp-wiz[/B]



<span style="font-family:Georgia">Thanks for the link.</span>


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Is it just me or why am I thinking high protein is bad for our babies. The Royal Canin mini for fussy eaters is 30.0% protein? That is why I didnt buy it, is that much protein okay? I know our babies are prone to liver damage, or am I wrong about that? I get so confused with all the info I read.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pico's Mom recently posted an article about protein in the diet from her monthly newsletter:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7169&hl=

I switched Lady to Innova's Evo almost a year ago because studies have shown how well diabetics have done on it. It's really high protein, 40% plus, I believe. Lady is also 10 now and it used to be thought that senior dogs especially needed a lower protein diet.

Lady had bloodwork last month and her protein levels hadn't changed at all since her previous bloodwork. She is doing great on this diet.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles will be 2 in May and now eats Innova. I don't know if he needs lower protein than what he's now getting. So confused about it all. 

Thought the better the food the higher it was in protein. But to much protein was bad for them.









(hubby says stop worring about it so much.....were feeding him the best....grrrrrrr) 

just don't know........


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

This is the only food that Bijou likes and I think that I have tried all of the top quality foods. Talk about picky.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I just received the 15 lb bag. It's not so big. I was expecting something huge.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Izzy eats (or rather picks at) his Royal Canin Mini Puppy - the breeder recommended it, but I may switch b/c I went to a very scary lecture tonight about aflatoxins and I'd rather not feed Izzy something with corn in it if i can avoid it.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey has been eating the Natural Balance for over a year now with no problems, but I finally found a place near me that sells the Innova. I purchased yesterday and she just loves it. I have never seen her eat all of her food at once. She has always been a little pup who ate throughout the day. I have been very lucky with her regarding her eating...a good little eater, but I was just amazed at how much she liked the Innova. I mixed it yesterday with her Natrual Balance dry food and that little one would take a mouth full, drop the food on the floor and only eat the Innova...the natural balance just sat on the floor until her slave (me) picked it up and throw it away. The only thing I am a little worried about is the place I purchased it from didn't have much in stock and the owner of the place (a small vitamin/health store) was not knowledgable about the product at all. I did purchase the dry cat food for my cat and he just loved it also, but the owner had nothing to say about it except she feeds her cats the dry food. She knew nothing about the dog food. I knew more than she did by reading about it on the Innova website.


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

I feed Ginger Royal Canine puppy when she starts getting tired of her other food. I find that she will always eat this one. I think its because she is a small dog and small dogs get tired of chewing, therefore, when I give her the harder foods, she just eats a little before she gets tired and wants to do something else.

The Royal Canine, although isn't as great when it comes to ingredients, is softer and smaller than the average kibble. Therefore, they have a easier time eating it and thus eat more of it. I do do worry about the content of her food but sometimes when she's not eating as much, its a matter of giving her something she will eat. These malts can be very picky eaters and if your malt likes and eats the very healthy food then its great!! but if they are just very picky, I think its better that you give them food that is not so perfect in the ingredients than to have them not eat at all.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I recently had a talk with my vet about possible food choices for my baby since recently he's been scratching like crazy. My vet asked what I was feeding him and I told her that it was Royal Canin Mini Puppy, and she told that the Royal Canin was too high in protein, which in the long run is bad for my Tubby. *Royal Canin has 33% protein and the vet said that anything under 30% is good, I was just wondering if thats true? *

Because I've tried almost everything and the only thing that he'll eat is the Royal Canin, i'm trying to get him to eat Innova but he just won't have it and I hate to have to force feed him. He doesn't like Chicken Soup, Wellness, etc. I was just wondering if anyone knows if this is true, if the dry food is over 30% in protein then that will have a negative effect on the little ones liver?


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I had an aflatoxin nightmare and woke up and threw out the rest of his royal canin and went out and got Nutro Natural Balance...and he won't eat it!!!!!!!!!!!







ugh i have the only dog in america who HATES FOOD, TREATS, BASICALLY JUST CALORIES IN GENERAL... maybe i'll try that innova stuff. but i do hate to keep switching his food, i worry that it will only encourage his diva behaviour.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

> Well I had an aflatoxin nightmare and woke up and threw out the rest of his royal canin and went out and got Nutro Natural Balance...and he won't eat it!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Rolley on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice for Puppies. And he doesnt really eat either. It makes me worried. He barely eats 1/3 cup and he's only 3 months but weighs a good 4lbs. I'm not sure what brand to try next. I'm ruling out Eukanuba, Royal Canine and Science Diet... (those brands, it seems people are up and down with) Has anyone tried Blue brand? Havent seen anyone talk about it too much...


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

wow, i did not know that royal canine was a animal tested product...what about Eukanuba? I use the small breed puppy chiots...1-12 mths...is it safe?...not animal tested?.....it is a 6.5 lbs bag and it was 15$, and some...lot for a lil' bag, but i think they are worth it....what do yall think is the best?

thanks for any help

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

i recall reading some post that was in favor of Blue Brand.

I'm going to try Innova next. If that fails, then Merrick.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160046
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

